# GUATEMALA CITY | Airali | 96m | 25 fl | U/C



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*AIRALI* 

*Design and development: SUR Desarrollos
Mixed Use*











*inmobiliaria_olgadetorrebiarte*









*Sur Desarrollos*


*SUR Desarrollos*

*
Arkterra*









*AIRALI*


*SUR*









*AIRALI*









*AIRALI*









*AIRALI*









*AIRALI*









*AIRALI*









*AIRALI*









*SUR Desarrollos*









*SUR Desarrollos*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Starting ceremony!

*
SUR Desarrollos*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

[/CENTER]

*SUR*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*SUR*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

It looks like excavation works are almost done! Waiting for the project next door, *DiagoSeis*! Airali is the one on the right!



















*Prodecsa*









*Prodecsa*









*Prodecsa*









*Prodecsa*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*AiraliGt*


*AiraliGt*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Airali*









*Airali*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*
SurDesarrollos


SurDesarrollos*


----------

